# HAS MY CAT BROKEN HER LEG ????



## mariebx19 (2 April 2013)

Last night my 2 yo cat and 7 yo old cat was in the garden with another cat,and i think the 2 yo was fighting with it.A few hours after i let her in i noticed she was walking really slow,when she jumps up to her 6ft cat tree or 3ft cage she cant jump high enough and holds on,pulling herself up,she is barely leaning on it and when she does her back left leg is quite shaky,when she trys to sit-she doesnt sit right down or turns alot before she does,when i touch that leg she growls and hisses-could be broken/sprained/a cut-as there was a drop of blood on my windowsill ??? She is sacred from people outside/cars and usually only stays out for 10 minutes and always stays in the front or back garden or up in the trees  so i dont think she would have been hurt by a car/person.Does she nees the vet or is it more likely just to be a sprain and just leave her a few days?


----------



## Elsiecat (2 April 2013)

How would we know? If you think there's even a possibility it's broken, take her to a vet!


----------



## mariebx19 (2 April 2013)

well im sure people will have had experiance with a cat with a broken leg !


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 April 2013)

I have no idea if its broken, however she is obviously in pain so I would take her to a vet .  If she was fighting it could be a bite, cat bites can very quickly become infected .


----------



## TrasaM (2 April 2013)

It's most likely a bite if she's been squabbling. Can you get a good look at her and check for puncture marks. If there is a cut or bite then pluck any fur that's sticking in the wound so that it can heal ok. Either way beware of abscesses. One of mine got his toe stuck in a radiator grill and pulled it really badly. You couldn't touch him he was so grouchy. I've lost count of the number of times I've rushed them to the vets to be told it's nothing to worry about but sometimes it's best to be on the safe side


----------



## gracey (2 April 2013)

take your cat to a vet! even if it is 'just' a sprain, she will feel better with a shot of anti inflam's .. and your vet can check her out properly, the thing with cats is that they don't let on how much pain they are in .. they hide it really well, so if you are noticing your cat is in pain, you can be sure it is very painful!


----------



## Elsiecat (2 April 2013)

"mariebx19
well im sure people will have had experiance with a cat with a broken leg !"

Yes but none of us are there to look or X-ray. 
Take her to the vet.


----------



## mariebx19 (2 April 2013)

yeah she is definately going to the vet.i cant touch her,she just growls and hisses,then hides in my bed since i have cut a hole in it for them.i think with the blood it is probably a wound.and yeah i know you are not hear to x-ray or whatever but i am looking for 'advise' that is what a forum is for,and to put my mind at rest while i wait for my appointment.


----------



## Elsiecat (2 April 2013)

^sorry I gave advise that was honest and had the animals best interest at heart rather than your feelings!


----------



## gracey (2 April 2013)

while you 'wait' for your appointment? get a new vet!!!! if I rang my vet saying that I thought my cat had a broken leg or was in obvious pain, I would have an immediate appointment offered to me,  how long are you meant to wait??


----------



## Honey08 (2 April 2013)

The vet will fit an emergency in straight away.  Get her down there ASAP.  

Last year I saw a cat get run over and stopped and took it to a vet around the corner.  It wasn't my cat or my vet, but they took the cat straight in before all their own customers...


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			well im sure people will have had experiance with a cat with a broken leg !
		
Click to expand...

I've never had a cat with a broken leg.  However, your cat sounds in pain and distressed - so a visit to the vet will be needed today.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 April 2013)

There's no way I would be waiting for any thing if my cat was behaving like that.


----------



## dalesponydiva (2 April 2013)

I work at a vets and my advice is that she needs to be seen asap pls.


----------



## HaffiesRock (2 April 2013)

The poor cat! Get it to a vet asap for some pain relief. If you thought you had broken your leg OP, would you ring your GP and wait for an appointment?

I hope your cat is OK. x


----------



## mariebx19 (2 April 2013)

she went in at 10:50.The vet said she felt alot of heat as if she has an abscess somewhere so gave her 3 injections-anti-inflammatory,pain relif or antibiotic and penecilan for infection incase it was a bite,she is putting more weight on the leg so definately isnt broken anyway


----------



## Amymay (2 April 2013)

Good news.  Chances are it happened from the fight last night.


----------



## mariebx19 (2 April 2013)

yeah,most likely.glad she is ok though


----------



## Elsiecat (2 April 2013)

Good to hear!


----------

